# Server-Ausfall bei Norco



## Cylinder (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 

Ich habe von einem Kollegen erfahren, dass bei Norco der Server abgesoffen ist. Stimmt das, dass dann alle Daten jetzt weg sind? Normalerweise haben Betriebe eigentlich, ich sag mal, einen Ersatzserver auf dem alle Daten nochmal gesichert sind.
Mein Problem an der Sache ist, dass ich meine Rahmen Nummer nicht mehr habe. Ich habe die wohl verlegt oder aus Versehen weggeschmissen.. So zweiter Teil. Ich brauch Die Rahmen Nummer dringend, da mir mein Bike in der Nacht vom 05.12 auf den 06.12 geklaut wurde, aus dem Keller. 
Es wurde vor drei Tagen noch in der Stadt gesichtet mit irgend einem Spinner drauf.
Das Norco Atomik 07 habe ich von einem Kollegen gekauft, dieser hat es von einem Norco Team Fahrer gekauft, welcher in der Umgebung Alsfeld, Lauterbach wohnt, so weit ich weiß. Den Namen des Team-Fahrers weiß ich nicht, lediglich dass dieser selbstständiger Schreiner oder so ist.


----------



## bike-runner (20. Dezember 2010)

und weiter?????????? was willst du damit jetzt sagen/wissen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2010)

Cylinder schrieb:


> *Mein Problem an der Sache ist, dass ich meine Rahmen Nummer nicht mehr habe.* Ich habe die wohl verlegt oder aus Versehen weggeschmissen.. So zweiter Teil. *Ich brauch Die Rahmen Nummer dringend*, da mir mein Bike in der Nacht vom 05.12 auf den 06.12 geklaut wurde, aus dem Keller.





bike-runner schrieb:


> und weiter?????????? *was willst du damit jetzt* sagen/*wissen????*



Noch Fragen?    Er will über Norco und den Vorbesitzer an die Rahmennummer. War doch nicht so schwer, oder?


----------



## saturno (20. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Noch Fragen?    Er will über Norco und den Vorbesitzer an die Rahmennummer. War doch nicht so schwer, oder?



in zeiten von internet hat man anscheined kein telefon mehr, denn dann kann man ja selber hier mal anrufen:



Zentrale (0521) 93204-0

Geschäftsleitung
-10 W. Wittich
-11 Sekretariat
-11 Fax

-14 M. Wittich
-17 Sekretariat
-19 FAX

Verkauf Zweiradteile
-40 Sammelrufnummer
-41 H. G. Fabian
-42 B. Topheide
-43 K. Jacke
-49 FAX

Buchaltung
-72 K. Wyrwall
-49 Fax


ist das denn so schwer??????? das ist der deutsche importeur für norco.


----------



## Indian Summer (20. Dezember 2010)

Wende Dich bitte an Karsten Jacke, er ist für innerhalb der Firma Wittich
für Norco zuständig.

Geht ansonsten auch per E-Mail: [email protected]

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Cylinder (20. Dezember 2010)

Vielen dank Fritz. Ich werde ihn dann direkt mal kontaktieren, also morgen.

Mfg
Ced


----------

